# Volksvertreterin Angela M.



## DER SCHWERE (11 Juli 2012)

Wieso nicht, ein Versicherungsvertreter verkauft Versicherungen... Was soll wohl ein Volksvertreter verkaufen.....









​


----------



## coku2803 (11 Juli 2012)

Allein das Wortspiel hat was


----------



## Apus72 (12 Juli 2012)

Ergänzung zum Wortspiel... Ein Kaugummivertreter macht ja auch nicht das, was das
Kaugummi will !
Und noch was tolles zu unserem G. Westerwelle : Unser Vizekanznich ;-)


----------



## krawutz (12 Juli 2012)

Wenn man allerdings das v gegen ein z austauscht ... 
Übrigens : laut Umfragen sind etwa 60 % der Deutschen mit ihrer "Arbeit" zufrieden, bei den BILD-Lesern sind es sogar 112,46 % !


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Juli 2012)

Unter Rot/Grün wäre es noch viel schlimmer wenn auch dies ein ganz schwacher Trost ist!


----------



## Storm_Animal (13 Juli 2012)

wie wahr, wie wahr....


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Juli 2012)

ja, Bild kann nicht über 4 hinaus zählen B I L D = 4 

und vertreten muss ich mich auch mal, (am Hang) vertreten kann auch mal passieren, auch beim Fußball vertritt sich auch mal einer (aber da kann Schwerer nicht mitreden, huch ich auch nicht) und der Stellvertreter stellt den Vertreter bestimmt nicht 

aber sie soll doch das Volk gar nicht vertreten, sondern dem Volk erklären ..... (meint Herr Gauck und der muß es ja wissen, aber er wußte ja nicht, ob es ein Stöckchen sein sollte, über dass er springen sollte oder nicht - ist eben kein Hundepflüsterer - sondern unser oberster Chef und der hat auch noch einen guten Draht nach oben .... 


Erklären: lieber nicht: ESM, ABM, EZB, ESF, CSU, BASF ..... erklären doch lieber nicht 

lieber cb-spray88 222832 cb-spray88 :nospam:


----------



## KarlHeinz23 (14 Juli 2012)

ein Vertreter verkauft z.B. einen Staubsauger = Staubsaugervertreter
ein Volksvertreter *verkauft* (sein) *das* Volk = Volksvertreter


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Juli 2012)

KarlHeinz23 schrieb:


> ein Vertreter verkauft z.B. einen Staubsauger = Staubsaugervertreter
> ein Volksvertreter verkauft sein Volk = Volksvertreter



da wär ich nicht drauf gekommen ..... :thx: für den Hinweis


----------

